# PLEASE HELP! I have either termites or sugar ants infesting my car!



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

At first I thought the problem was minor but then I started to realize that EVERY day I kept on seeing more of them. A couple months back I had some termites/ or possibly sugar ants in my school bag and I'm assuming that they spread from there. 
I do recall having something spill in my bag that was a bit sweet so I'm leaning more towards these things being sugar ants than termites (fingers crossed!!). Not to mention the fast paced manor in which they negotiate. I spot them mostly inside the car along the crevices by the radio/ a/c controls, coming in and out. Squashing them does little to remedy the problem.
I'm thinking about buying some sort of fumigation device but am worried about any lasting effects that might have on me and for that matter my leather interior????
Once again,
*PLEASE HELP!*


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: PLEASE HELP! I have either termites or sugar ants infesting my car! (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Wow! That does sound like a big problem. Just my .02 cents though, short of pulling the dash and finding the source, if you could somehow find a large freezer or cooler that you could let the car sit in for a few hours or better yet overnight,I think that would take care of the little critters. If they have wings on them I think that they are carpenter ants.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: PLEASE HELP! I have either termites or sugar ants infesting my car! (Kenestra)*

Drive down here to Toronto Canada. The cold should get rid of them fast.


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: PLEASE HELP! I have either termites or sugar ants infesting my car! (Kenestra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenestra* »_Wow! That does sound like a big problem. Just my .02 cents though, short of pulling the dash and finding the source, if you could somehow find a large freezer or cooler that you could let the car sit in for a few hours or better yet overnight,I think that would take care of the little critters. If they have wings on them I think that they are carpenter ants. 
 
What it's no cold enough outside in MN at night?








Actually, I would check with a pest control company on what they would do and charge. It maybe worth the sense of peace to know that they will be on the hook if your car's leather seats get damaged. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: PLEASE HELP! I have either termites or sugar ants infesting my car! (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*

My '80 rocco had tiny "grease eating" ants in it
I got some spray ant killer and took out the seats and carpet and found a 4" round spot of grease of some sort covered with ants
make sure area is ventilated i did it outside so no ants hide in garage
killed the nest and cleaned up the tiny carcasses then reinstalled carpet
occasionally came across a straggler for a few days but then they were all gone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cattywh0mpus (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah, you should definitely pull up the carpet and check if they've gotten into places where you can't see. when i was stripping the interior of an old camaro, there were TONS of ants and critters that had eaten up the insulation. dont let that happen to you


----------



## tmyway (Feb 9, 2005)

i would recommed to talk to a detail shop, they might be able to fog the vehicle


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (tmyway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmyway* »_i would recommed to talk to a detail shop, they might be able to fog the vehicle
 
Another great idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*

I'll call around a couple detailing shops and see what they have to say. Thanks for the idea though, I'll have to report backto you guys with the verdict.


----------

